# Post your five favorite shots 2016



## quinn

I know I'm not posting any, for that matter not taking many photos lately. I know we are really enjoyed this one every year. Somebody start it off with their five or one at a time. I'm starting this from my phone and can't post any.


----------



## quinn

Well I guess nobody wants to play? That's okay I've got a few. How about some Ashey Rivera Band and Amy and Lynne from Voices of Vanity!


----------



## wvdawg

Good ones Quinn - thanks for kicking this off!  Good to see you back - we've missed your pics.


----------



## wvdawg

*My Five*

Turkey Season


----------



## wvdawg

*#2*

Hula Girls


----------



## wvdawg

*#3*

Moto-cross  action


----------



## wvdawg

*#4*

Lake at Mt. Ranier


----------



## wvdawg

*Last one*

Horse drawn trolley - Vancouver


----------



## carver

Wow,very nice guys


----------



## rip18

Good ones, quinn & wvdawg!

It's been a year or two since we've done this.  Glad to see it back!

Here are 5 of my favorites from 2016.

First up is a drake scaup shaking his head after coming up from a feeding dive on the Mississippi Coast in late winter.

Then we have a male northern parula coming down for a drink & to bathe on Jekyll Island, Georgia in mid-spring.

Third we have a glacier lily from early summer in Yellowstone National Park.

Next we have a black-billed magpie wading through the buttercups in the parking lot of the Museum of the Rockies in Bozeman, MT in early summer.

Last we have a flame skimmer perched above a water feature at the Lady Bird Johnson Wildflower Center outside of Austin, TX in late summer.


----------



## quinn

Thanks dawg, carver and rip! Great shots wvdawg! Wow rip, as aways great captures! I do hate when life gets in the way of doing what you wanna be doing. Here is another and probably my favorite! This is my eldest getting engaged. Dane my future son in law asked me for my blessing over lunch a few weeks before he proposed.


----------



## Uptonongood

Great morning in a good blind.  Shot limits of ducks and had incredible scenery all morning.  Taken a few years back.  There was a small area of open water to the right of the photo, added a half dozen decoys and the birds piled in.


----------



## Core Lokt

Great pics. Wish I knew how to use a camera. These were taken with my Iphone recently.

sunrise from the duck blind.





Socked in with fog





sunset





ducks leaving the lake


----------



## wvdawg

Outstanding shots Rip!   You never cease to amaze me!

Those are some awesome captures Core Lokt.  iPhones do amazingly well!


----------



## 3ringer

Foggy sunrise on Jackson Lake


----------



## 3ringer

My GSP trying her best to get my coffee.


----------



## carver

*Awesome shots guys*

I'm really liking what I see


----------



## carver

*Don't know why it only posted*

three of them,all were taken at Glacier National Park


----------



## 3ringer

wvdawg said:


> Turkey Season



Nice photo, curious how you got the side shot with the turkey.


----------



## nrh0011

My favorites from 2016


----------



## benelliBUCK

nrh0011 said:


> My favorites from 2016


awesome photos id frame that one of the pheasants


----------



## nrh0011

benelliBUCK said:


> awesome photos id frame that one of the pheasants



Thanks man. Gave my granddad a framed copy of it for Christmas. He was so thrilled with it, now I just need one for my place.


----------



## wvdawg

3ringer said:


> Nice photo, curious how you got the side shot with the turkey.



Photo-merged two shots.


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome shots everyone!  Ya'll been holding out on us!


----------



## Lukikus2

wvdawg said:


> Awesome shots everyone!  Ya'll been holding out on us!



X 2 and Yep. My iPhone pics aren't near the quality but I enjoy taking em.

Here's one. Can't post but one at a time.


----------



## Lukikus2

Christmas cactus


----------



## Lukikus2

Is food allowed in here?


----------



## Lukikus2

See the cat?


----------



## Lukikus2

First time every capturing a fortune and first time it sorta happened.


----------



## nrh0011

I've been absent from this part of the forum for far too long!


----------



## blood on the ground

I just found my new favorite thread!

My bride and her first turkey.


----------



## Lukikus2

wvdawg said:


> Photo-merged two shots.



You got some skilz 

Bet you could do that with inauguration pictures too


----------



## Lukikus2

blood on the ground said:


> I just found my new favorite thread!
> 
> My bride and her first turkey.



I remember that!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited




----------



## wvdawg

More great shots guys!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AdamFly

*Only some of my favorites*

I'm not sure if these are my top 5 but they are ones that I like. Theres two that obviously my top two.


----------



## rip18

More good ones!  Glad to see more folks participating in this thread!

No problem choosing your favorite two, AdamFly!


----------



## southwoodshunter

*few pics of my wandering...*


Sunset at my cousins, two weeks later Allen  shot a 145 lb doe from that spot 


A blue dragon fly that was my shadow for a while that afternoon... he was watching out for me 


A moth at the hunting land, he was huge not sure what kind he is.. or if it was in fact a butterfly



Butterfly ... just enjoying the sun and the flowers..


----------



## GAJoe

Man you guys have some great ones!

Here's mine, all with the same lens that my wife got me:


----------



## nrh0011

Joe, those are fantastic shots.


----------



## GAJoe

Thanks!


----------



## rip18

More good ones!  Thanks for sharing, y'all!


----------



## cr00241

I have always been lurking in here and now I finally decided to post some photos. These all came from an Iphone so not the best quality but I will post my top 5 pics.

1. Is me and my son with the first buck from the property we bought last year.

2. Cheyenne my almost 9 year old baby, got her while in college and she is my best hunting buddy.

3. Buddy my bird dog holding point on a covey of quail.

4. An overcast morning in the duck blind sitting over a flooded corn field.

5. My first wild quail kill.


----------



## BassFrye82

Lovin' all the pics! Amazing eyes for photography on here!


----------



## rip18

Good ones!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Bubba_1122

All these pics are phenomenal. 

GAJoe, super pics in your post. Don't remember when I've seen a picture of a deer with such pleasing light as the doe drinking from the lake/river. I'd frame that and stare at it for a while.

Also got pretty fired up looking at your pic of turkeys.


----------



## Northwestretriever

Crazy good photos!!!!!


----------

